# Do you know Jack Schitt?



## Glaswegian (Aug 24, 2005)

Came across this again recently and felt it was worth sharing.



Many people are at a loss for a response when someone says, "You don't know Jack Schitt."

Now you can intellectually handle the situation.

Jack is the only son of Awe Schitt and O. Schitt.

Awe Schitt, the fertilizer magnate, married O. Schitt, a partner of Kneedeep &. Schitt Inc.

In turn, Jack Schitt married Noe Schitt, and the deeply religious couple produced 6 children: Holie Schitt, Fulla Schitt, Giva Schitt, Bull Schitt, and the twins: Deep Schitt and Dip Schitt.	 

Against her parents' objections, Deep Schitt married Dumb Schitt, a high school drop out.  After being married 15 years, Jack and Noe Schitt divorced.

Noe Schitt later married Mr. Sherlock, and because her kids were living with them she wanted to keep her previous name.  

She was known as Noe Schitt-Sherlock.

Dip Schitt married Loda Schitt and they produced a nervous son, Chicken Schitt.

Fulla Schitt and Giva Schitt were inseparable throughout childhood and subsequently married the Happens brothers in a dual ceremony. The wedding announcement in the newspaper announced the Schitt-Happens wedding.

The Schitt-Happens children were Dawg, Byrd, and Hoarse.  Bull Schitt, the prodigal son, left home to tour the world.  He recently returned from Italy with his new bride, Piza Schitt.

So now if someone says, "You don't know Jack Schitt", you can correct them. Not only do you know Jack, you know his whole family!


----------



## Greg Truby (Aug 24, 2005)

OK - am I the only one who's Google ad is showing me an offer to buy _You Don't Know Jack 6?_  Is this irony deliberate or serendipitous???


----------



## Glaswegian (Aug 24, 2005)

Deliberate Greg - I arranged that specially!!


----------



## starl (Aug 24, 2005)

so.. what if I do this:

*deleted so Jack 6 comes back*


----------



## starl (Aug 24, 2005)

darn it! didn't work *grumble*


----------

